# TTC after 21 wk loss.



## thickums

I'm new to moments and currently trying to conceive. It's been a long journey for me and my husband and hopefully with the lord on our side we will get a healthy happy baby. I have been pregnant twice, but have no living children. I had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy at 6 weeks and a second trimester loss/stillbirth with my second at 21 weeks. The 21 week lost was this year on February 20th at 7:44 am to a lil girl we had already named Daphany. She was and still is the love of me and my husband life.

In 2010 I had a PE. No clotting disorder was found. I was on Lovenox during my last pregnancy. I ended up loseing her due to a clot that took up 60 precent of her placenta. I was not on a very strong does while pregnant. While in the hospital awaiting delivery I had evey test under the sun ran on me and still no clotting disorder but clots. I trust my doctor she is the best. But i dont think neither of us were prepared or could have thought this. We are very weill prepared this time . while trying to conceive i am on 40 mg of lovenox and it will be increased when i get a postive.

Sorry to hear of you ladies losses i know its hard but we will get through it. Its a struggle but we can do it. I hope you all peace while trying to get pregnant and peace and happines while pregnant. :kiss:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through and it breaks my heart :cry::cry:
I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, she was a complete surprise to us. I already have 3 boys 20, 18 and almost 12 and I got pregnant at 40 . I gave birth to her in my bathroom and we held her and buried her on 3/11/2011 - hardest day of my life. I am just starting to come to terms with it, it has taken me a very long time. I don't know if I will get pregnant again, the pain was just to much and I will be 42 soon so that is another factor for me. The ladies here have helped me so much, it is nice to come to a place where others know exactly how you feel. I am always here if you ever need a friend. I am just so sorry you are going through this. XOXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## thickums

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through and it breaks my heart :cry::cry:
> I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, she was a complete surprise to us. I already have 3 boys 20, 18 and almost 12 and I got pregnant at 40 . I gave birth to her in my bathroom and we held her and buried her on 3/11/2011 - hardest day of my life. I am just starting to come to terms with it, it has taken me a very long time. I don't know if I will get pregnant again, the pain was just to much and I will be 42 soon so that is another factor for me. The ladies here have helped me so much, it is nice to come to a place where others know exactly how you feel. I am always here if you ever need a friend. I am just so sorry you are going through this. XOXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Thanks so much for the reply. Yes i see the ladies here are very sweet. Its a very hard thing to get over i still cry sometimes but im hanging in there.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry about your first loss and then your sweet baby girl, it's beyond heartbreaking. :nope: I wish you so much luck in your ttc journey and hope you get a bfp very soon. :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sorry for your Loss  I am going to TTC in September *


----------



## thickums

Pinkorblue11 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry about your first loss and then your sweet baby girl, it's beyond heartbreaking. :nope: I wish you so much luck in your ttc journey and hope you get a bfp very soon. :hugs:

Thank you so much.:hugs: I hope so also thanks again.


----------



## thickums

DueSeptember said:


> *Sorry for your Loss  I am going to TTC in September *


Thank you so much. Sorry for your loss also:flower:, i see those beautyfull lil feet down there. I read your quote about the tears, and tears came to my eyes:cry:. I can so relate to that and it was very touching. Good luck in september i will cross my fingers and toes for you.


----------



## nicksi27

Hello thickums I'm so sorry that you lost your little angel Daphany. It's the most heartbreaking thing a person can go through - its a physical pain. I hope you are finding comfort as time passes. I lost my boy Jacob two days before you - I'm being tested for clotting disorders and may be on the injections next time. I have a physical need to have a baby at home and be a mum, we are ttc but I'm terrified it will happen again. Im frightened that my bloods will be negative but I'll develop placenta problems again next anyway. In a way I hope they're positive so at least I can be prepared 

Good luck - I hope you get your rainbow. Sending you and your angel lots of hugs :)


----------



## thickums

Thank You so Much:hugs: and Thank you for saying her name i dont here it from people often.

:hug:Sorry about jacob:cry: Yes it is a very painfull thing phys. and ment. Yea i know how it feel to rather have something wrong with you with a name then not know at all. I got a ton of test done at the hospital they all still came out negative:shrug: so im still in the same boat but me and my doctor we have a plan this time. I will be on the shots again for future pregnancies just at a higher does along with baby asprin. I will be monitored closley cause we dont no what we are dealing with so we are just going to be extra extra safe.

I understand your physical need to have a baby Im in the same boat i tell my husband it kinda feels like i failed and need to try again. I no thats not the case but thats how it feels. I dont want to have another baby cause i lost Daphany but because i really want one. No one would and could replace Daphany she was my lil girl she kept me company. I use to joke with my husband that i never talk to myself cause someone else is always with my listening.

But enough about me.I know the thought is scary but i know you want a baby and thats normal. The shots are a world of help I highy recommend them they are not the most pleasent but now i see they are very well worth it. Hang in there you will get your Healthy, Happy, Full-term Babay:baby:.

Tons of baby dust for you:dust

You will get your baby:baby: my fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## thickums

Stop worrying. I seen your status.


----------

